# Diabetes Denial



## CuteyChubb (Sep 9, 2007)

I went to the Dr. Friday and was told I have diabetes. After the birth of my last child in Jan '06, I was also told my gestational diabetes had turned into type 2 diabetes and I'd have to take pills. I took them on and off for awhile but in Jan '07 when I lost my job, I stopped taking it again. I was depressed and taking care of myself is the last thing I do when I'm depressed. I think in my head I kept thinking it will go away. I know, stupid. I have been feeling so very bad lately and finally went to the doctor. MY blood sugar was 289. All I had that morning was 6 crackers and coffee which was 5 hours prior to the finger stick. He said I had glucose in my urine. He made me feel as if my diabetes was badly out of control and prescribed 850 mg glucophage which I have to take twice a day. 

My question is to those who have diabetes. Is that number really that bad? 289? Is it that out of control? How long until the medicine starts to work? Is this why I feel sleepy when I wake up? Will getting my sugar under control give me my energy back. I know you might say, ask my doc. When I was in his office I was a mess mentally and could barely speak. 

Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## jamie (Sep 9, 2007)

When you get your sugar under control, you will be amazed at the amount of energy you regain. I am a bad role model, but I just wanted to reach out to you and let you know it will be ok. As so many Americans have become Type 2 diabetics, the drug companies are focusing on the condition with amazing zeal and new treatment options are available all the time.

289 as a fasting number, and at 5 hours after some crackers, that was fasting, is very high. I am glad you got yourself to the doctor, and hopefully you will feel more inspired to make yourself important again. The meds can start showing you some effect right away, but the numbers will probably take 2 -3 weeks to be markedly improved. Glucophage is notorious for giving some people gastrointestinal hell..so try as hard as you can to keep on it and find ways to work around it. It will usually go away for most people.

Lots of luck and good wishes to you, Cutey!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 9, 2007)

Everything Jamie said. To the letter. I can't express how important it is to keep your sugars under control. I know you don't feel too bad (though bad enough, in terms of energy levels), but the damage is potentially being done -- to your kidneys, your eyes, your nerves, and everywhere else. I'm particularly passionate because I'm watching my brothers who are only in their 50's rapidly losing their eyesight from retinopathy, manual dexterity from neuropathy, the ability to walk, even, from balance issues and in one case having part of his foot amputated. All because their sugars were out of control. It happens without you even knowing it, Cutey, that's what makes diabetes sooooo scary, and some bodies tolerate higher sugars better than others. Once the damage is done it can't be undone so the best way you can be there for your kids and have a long, active life is to keep track of your sugars and take your medicine. And yeah, I totally know the havoc that depression wreaks on your ability to care for yourself. So let's add to the mix the necessity to keep depression under control, too! 

I'm so sorry you're diabetic, it's a bitch of a disease, but I also want you to know that the vast majority of people have really good control of their sugars with meds and dietary changes. (Please tell me they talked about dietary changes and recommended you see a diabetes educator. If they didn't, please ask to get in with one. It could save your life). I'm not really sure how quickly glucophage works, but I'm sure you'll notice, as you're checking your sugars, that you're having better control with time. Keep in mind, though, that it may take tweaking of medications, and that's okay. Everyone reacts differently. That's why follow up is so important.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 9, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> .....snip...My question is to those who have diabetes. Is that number really that bad? 289? Is it that out of control? How long until the medicine starts to work? Is this why I feel sleepy when I wake up? Will getting my sugar under control give me my energy back. I know you might say, ask my doc. When I was in his office I was a mess mentally and could barely speak.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your response.


 
CC.... 

Yes, 289 is bad. Any time there is sugar spilling into your urine, it is way out of control. Any when the numbers are high, it is doing damage to your body that can cause, blindness, loss of limbs, kidney damage, etc. I don't want to frighten you, just get you out of denial. 

Here is what I recommend. 

1. Read up on your disease. Talk to others who have it. Get involved in forums for diabetics, and anything else you can think of to learn about being diabetic. Especially talk to other fat folks who have it and see how they manage. Many of us are able to manage our numbers quite well and keep a fat acceptance perspective when dealing with diabetes. Knowledge is power and strength and will help you to make informed choices and decisions. 

2. GET A GLUCOSE METER!!!!! Start checking your BG often. For at least 2-4 weeks, test first thing in the morning (before eating). Test before each meal, 1/2 hr after eating, 1 hr after eating, 2 hrs after eating, and just before bed. Try all kinds of different foods. Keep a diary of what you eat, and how it effects your BG numbers. Certain things will make your numbers spike worse than others. Those are the foods that you will want to stay away from or eat in small quantities. 

For example: for a lot of us white carbs are pretty spikey. Breads, pasta, rice, sugar, etc, can cause your BG to spike significantly. It doesn't mean that you can't ever eat these foods, but youwill need to eat them in smaller protions and combine with protiens and good fats so they do not turn to sugar so quickly in your system. Learn how to combine different foods for maximum BG control. After a few weeks of intense testing, you can back down on testing and just do it a time or two a day. Once you learn how things effect your numbers, you can make better choices about treatment and foods you eat. One important goal of diabetes treatment is to keep the blood glucose levels near the normal range of 70 to 120 mg/dl before meals and under 140 mg/dl at 2 hours after eating. 

3. Take your meds religiously. Do not skip meals. You may find that eating smaller meals more often (like 5 meals a day) will make it easier to keep your numbers low/even. 

4. Ask your Dr. to have your hemoglobin A1C checked every 6 months. That is a blood test that tells more about how your diabetes is running its course. To explain what an A1c is, think in simple terms. Sugar sticks, and when it's around for a long time, it's harder to get it off. In the body, sugar sticks too, particularly to proteins. The red blood cells that circulate in the body live for about 3 months before they die off. When sugar sticks to these cells, it gives us an idea of how much sugar is around for the preceding 3 months. In most labs, the normal range is 4-5.9 %. In poorly controlled diabetes, its 8.0% or above, and in well controlled patients it's less than 7.0%. The benefits of measuring A1c is that is gives a more reasonable view of what's happening over the course of time (3 months), and the value does not bounce as much as finger stick blood sugar measurements. 

I realize that this is a lot to soak up at first. It can be very overwhelming. Take your time, and Pm me or ask questions here if you have them. 

You can live well and happy with diabetes. I promise!!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 9, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> I went to the Dr. Friday and was told I have diabetes. After the birth of my last child in Jan '06, I was also told my gestational diabetes had turned into type 2 diabetes and I'd have to take pills. I took them on and off for awhile but in Jan '07 when I lost my job, I stopped taking it again. I was depressed and taking care of myself is the last thing I do when I'm depressed. I think in my head I kept thinking it will go away. I know, stupid. I have been feeling so very bad lately and finally went to the doctor. MY blood sugar was 289. All I had that morning was 6 crackers and coffee which was 5 hours prior to the finger stick. He said I had glucose in my urine. He made me feel as if my diabetes was badly out of control and prescribed 850 mg glucophage which I have to take twice a day.
> 
> My question is to those who have diabetes. Is that number really that bad? 289? Is it that out of control? How long until the medicine starts to work? Is this why I feel sleepy when I wake up? Will getting my sugar under control give me my energy back. I know you might say, ask my doc. When I was in his office I was a mess mentally and could barely speak.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your response.



*

Hi CuteyChub:

Hope you are feeling better. Just some additional insight.

The thing about Diabetes is how well you put things under control now that affects your quality of life later.

I've been a diabetic for 10 years - it has made me aware of what not only what to eat;but, that the change was good and that I was still able to find new things that I can enjoy- you just have to see what works for you.

I initially had to take insulin (imagine giving yourself a shot in the triceps or belly each day)- now I only take pills. Some ideas.... 

* Visit the American Diabetic Association Website - they have a very 
helpful ideas and if possible seek a Support group or ADA Affiliate in your area.

* Two books I reccommend 
1. Reversing Diabetes 
2. American Association Complete Guide to Diabetes 

* As mentioned by Jamie the Drugs do work and by Miss Vickie see an Endocrinoligist (this is very important) and other specialist.

* Also see an Opthamologist and Podiatirst. Important to get your feet and eyes checked. Retinapothy (eyes) and Nueropathy (feet). 
You can think of diabetes as a disease that affects the small blood vessels.

* Wear a medical ID braclett 

* Put a medical ID bracelett in view on the mirror of your car. Very helpful if you are drving and having a diabetic episode behind the wheel. This lets folks know that you are not a drunk driver.

* Working out- this will do wonders for you. From taking care of your little one to walking. Start living and enjoy 

Best Wishes 

*


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 10, 2007)

A lot of great advice from all the folks. I was diagnosed as diabetic 10 + years ago....and also have been in the depression/to-hell-with-the-pills mode.

Just a couple points I wanted to make.........


On the energy level issue...getting your level under control will help...but don't necessarily expect a huge change. In my case, early on, I noticed little change, but now 10 years later, I notice a huge difference.
There is a very good chance that it may take experimenting with the meds to find the right med and the right levels. If this first shot does not do the job, do not give up.
Your mileage may vary...this is not only true with cars, it's true with glucose levels to. It's been mentioned about carbs being super bad...for many, yes...for all, no. Different foods effect different people differently. What effects you will be determined by the regime of frequent testing that has already been mentioned. I'd suggest keeping a log of your readings, how you feel, and what you ate. I actually track mine in a database, and have reports set up for analysis. (I also suffer from CAD...Compulsive Analysis Disease. LOL)
Just like the weight/height/age tables, glucose levels are not "one size fits all"...they are just general guidelines. In my case, my normal levels are higher that the recomendations...levels in the low 80s which are considered ideal according to the standards, trigger hypoglycemic reactions in me. Use the recommendations as a target, but listen to your own body to.

You've been through a rough spell lately, now it's time to focus on taking care of you.

{{{{{{Cutey}}}}}}


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi CuteyChubb!

I just wanted to agree with all the good advice given above and lend you support. Being diagnosed is scary, but after 11 years with the disease I live a great life and am in tight control of my BGL. It takes some diligence and getting used to always testing yourself with your meter and taking your meds, BUT everything will be alright.

Breathe deeply and now tackle the task at hand.............taking care of YOU!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## DeniseW (Sep 10, 2007)

When I was first diagnosed back in 98, I was sleeping like 16 hours a day and was always tired. You will definitely feel 100% better when your numbers come down. 289 is definitely high and if you leave it that high, you can do permanent damage to your organs. If you eat better and take your meds, your numbers should come down fairly quickly. Exercise also lowers your levels too.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks so much everybody. Missaf, rotting fingers and bleeding eyeballs was a good boost to my caboose. I lost my mom to this disease when she was 43. I hope I haven't done any damage to myself. I promise I will change. I will start to be a priority to myself. I'm just so damned sleepy. Lots of love!


----------



## CuteyChubb (Sep 10, 2007)

Has anybody noticed this: Before starting my medicine, I was only a carb junkie. Now that I've taken the medicine, only 4 doses, I want sweets like crazy when before I didn't care for them. Maybe it's a matter of wanting what I can't have? Why must I be such a rebel?


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 10, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> Has anybody noticed this: Before starting my medicine, I was only a carb junkie. Now that I've taken the medicine, only 4 doses, I want sweets like crazy when before I didn't care for them. Maybe it's a matter of wanting what I can't have? Why must I be such a rebel?



For me, the cravings were initially only bad for the first few weeks...then tapered off. Until about the last year or so. After 9+ years of no problem, I've been having the serious sweets cravings. I've gone from having no problem with being around sweets, to being unable to resist them if they are around. Why, I have no idea.

Unrelated to the cravings, there was one more point that I forgot to make. Be very careful about interactions with your diabetes meds and any other meds you may take. Don't rely on your doctor or your pharmacist to know about the potential interactions. I did , and got burned. Researching online caught an interaction that was causing my diabetes meds to be largely ineffective...when both my doctor and my pharmacist did not catch it.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 10, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> Has anybody noticed this: Before starting my medicine, I was only a carb junkie. Now that I've taken the medicine, only 4 doses, I want sweets like crazy when before I didn't care for them. Maybe it's a matter of wanting what I can't have? Why must I be such a rebel?



This is just a wild guess but since your body is used to functioning on higher glucose levels it probably "feels" starved even though it's not. So in order to get to pre-medication levels, your body wants those quick fixes. Eventually it'll get used to working at stable levels and the cravings should stop. 

I took care of a lady who is a brittle diabetic a few weeks ago. She has been diabetic since her teens and was terrified of "bottoming out" -- which for her was anything under 200. She felt awful and had all the symptoms of hypoglycemia if she got under about 150. Since she "felt better" in the 200's to 300's, she titrated her own insulin to maintain those levels -- and has already had permanent damage because of it.

This is what I bet is going on with your body. Because it's used to a certain amount of fuel it wants to maintain that -- even though it's to its detriment. Once it gets used to stable sugars you'll feel much better. She continues to be too scared to let her body adjust, and so I'm not sure what her long term prognosis will be.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 10, 2007)

DeniseW said:


> When I was first diagnosed back in 98, I was sleeping like 16 hours a day and was always tired. You will definitely feel 100% better when your numbers come down. 289 is definitely high and if you leave it that high, you can do permanent damage to your organs. If you eat better and take your meds, your numbers should come down fairly quickly. Exercise also lowers your levels too.



As Denise mentioned, exercise is very important to controlling blood sugar levels. It will help your body moderate and metabolize food almost as well as the drugs. Don't underestimate the power of exercise. Also, when you do exercise, keep a small snack handy in case your blood sugar levels drop during your exercise routine & your get a little weak & need a pick-me-up. Your snack should be something like one of the following:

- a small bottle of orange juice;

- a diabetic snack bar (sold in grocery stores, make sure it's not a meal bar - there's a difference in the amount of calories);

- diabetic glucose pills (also sold in the pharmacy, diabetic supply section, the come in a small plastic tube);

- Special K 90 calorie snack bar (sold in the cereal aisle of the grocery store);
or other similar snack item.

Your exercise can be split up during the day like walking during your breaks at work or doing an exercise class or even tai chi or chair exercise or swimming. Just get moving. It is critical to your future health now.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Nov 6, 2007)

I wanted to update this thread for some who were so thoughtful and helpful when I first posted this 2 months ago. 

So, I've been taking my meds without fail for the past 2 mos. A week after the diabetes was diagnosed I was told I also have high cholesterol so I am on meds for that now, too. I don't wake up tired anymore. I feel more "myself". My sugar is not perfect but it is better controlled than before. I feel so duh :doh: for playing with my health like that. Thanks to all who replied in this thread for your support and useful advice. :batting:


----------



## sunnie1653 (Nov 6, 2007)

I am so proud of you, Cutey. :wubu: Diabetes is nothing to sneeze at, that's for sure. Good for you for sticking to your doctor's orders. 

*Hugs*
Melina


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 7, 2007)

Cutey, this is most excellent news! I'm so happy to hear you're feeling better. That makes the continued efforts to be healthy easier to do. Good job!


----------



## Friday (Nov 7, 2007)

How's the 'sugar hunger' doing? I think you're at least partly right about the can't have/want thing. I went on a binge 6 months after being diagnosed. I never was a big candy eater before that.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks y'all.

My sweets cravings have eased except for the regular monthly chocolate thing. 

I have lost a few pounds and feel so better. I will start to incorporate walking around the track to get my circulation going. Eating healthfully consistantly is a challenge for me as I am a rebel by nature. I can do it for ahwhile but then get lazy or bored and next thing you know I'm eating a cheese burger. :doh:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 7, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> This is just a wild guess but since your body is used to functioning on higher glucose levels it probably "feels" starved even though it's not. So in order to get to pre-medication levels, your body wants those quick fixes. Eventually it'll get used to working at stable levels and the cravings should stop.
> 
> I took care of a lady who is a brittle diabetic a few weeks ago. She has been diabetic since her teens and was terrified of "bottoming out" -- which for her was anything under 200. She felt awful and had all the symptoms of hypoglycemia if she got under about 150. Since she "felt better" in the 200's to 300's, she titrated her own insulin to maintain those levels -- and has already had permanent damage because of it.
> 
> This is what I bet is going on with your body. Because it's used to a certain amount of fuel it wants to maintain that -- even though it's to its detriment. Once it gets used to stable sugars you'll feel much better. She continues to be too scared to let her body adjust, and so I'm not sure what her long term prognosis will be.



My momma is like this, she's become obsessively scared about "going to low" but that's in the normal ranges for fasting. She gets faint under 200 at times, but I imagine it's psycho-somatic. So she stays high, and has for years.

She's 53 and in horrible health. Constant eye surgeries, wounds that won't heal, losing feeling in her feet.  I was angry at her as a child for this, knowing it was an early death sentence. I'm already on pins and needles waiting to hear the "bad news". I don't have diabetes, but if I did I really hope I'd do it differently.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Nov 7, 2007)

My Mom died at age 43 due to improperly caring for her diabetes. I was 21 at the time and did not understand how serious the disease is. She would say she couldn't remember if she took her shot, she had to take two insulin injections per day. She would not eat properly. Maybe my Mom was also in a bit of denial. I can't repeat that pattern. Nope, those three youngsters would be pissed.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 7, 2007)

You're doing a great job, Cutey. I'm sorry to hear about your mom.  I think diabetes is particularly insidious and dangerous because we often don't feel very sick. Oh sure, lightheaded maybe, probably tired but those things are minor compared to the very real, very serious damage that's going on in our bodies. 

I'm so glad to hear you're taking it seriously so you can be there for your kids for a long time to come.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 7, 2007)

Good for you Cutie!! I'm going through the same thing - and I'm doing very well. I still want stuff I shouldn't have and when I do I try to think about losing my eyesight, losing a leg or kidney failure. The craving usually goes right away. LOL


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 7, 2007)

I went full-on into taking care of myself properly when I was diagnosed. I did the week long clinic. I took a cooking course. I walked a lot. I ate great. I took my meds religiously.


Then we had a tragic death in my family. Then I had to put a pet to sleep. Then I lost my home to a flood.

And I fell off the wagon.


So, what I suggest to a lot of people-Don't go too full barrel into it. Ease into it. Do your best. The small things count. Don't be too hard on yourself. Don't be a freak about your numbers. 

I'm still struggling to get back on track and I know it's going to be a life long battle. But I didn't listen to anyone when I started on my journey and they said that I was being too drastic. And they were right. I have something I have to live with. Not something I have to live for.


----------



## Friday (Nov 12, 2007)

> I have something I have to live with. Not something I have to live for.



Excellent way to put it. My Sis keeps bugging me about losing enough more weight to get off the minimal amount of medication I'm on. It's not a fat thing, she's big too, but I think in her mind if I can get off the meds I'm not 'sick' anymore. We two are all the close family we have left and my being 'sick' scares her. I've tried to explain that taking one little pill at night as 'insurance' to make sure I stay within normal levels (my last A1c was 5.9) while continuing the dietary changes that have gotten me this far is far preferable to having to focus obsessively about every mouthful. Maybe this phrase will help her understand.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Nov 13, 2007)

I agree with y'all. I wonder about drinking though. If I drink liquor, I still take my medicines even though it is not wise. It is more than not wise, it is going against the sticker on the pill bottole. What is your experiences with drinking while trying to maintain good sugar levels?


----------



## Jes (Nov 13, 2007)

who can tell me how common type 2 is? and if fat people have a higher incidence of type 2? if so, what contributes to that? who is at risk? 


i could google but...eh.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 13, 2007)

Jes said:


> who can tell me how common type 2 is? and if fat people have a higher incidence of type 2? if so, what contributes to that? who is at risk?
> 
> 
> i could google but...eh.



# In 2000, the World Health Organization estimated that over 177 million people had diabetes. By 2025, this figure will top 300 million.
# Approximately 10% of people with diabetes have type 1 diabetes. However, the number of people with type 2 diabetes is increasing dramatically due to a number of factors:

* The population is aging.
* Obesity rates are rising.
o populations that are at higher risk for type 2 diabetes. These include people of Hispanic, Asian, South Asian or African descent.
o There is a growing incidence of type 2 diabetes in children and young people from high-risk populations. Recent data suggests an American child born in 2000 stands a one in three chance of being diagnosed with diabetes in his or her lifetime.

Undiagnosed diabetes

* One in 3 people with diabetes have it and don't know it.
* On average, people have diabetes for 7 years before diagnosis.

* Life expectancy for people with type 1 diabetes may be shortened by as much as 15 years. Life expectancy for people with type 2 diabetes may be shortened by 5 to 10 years.

Prevention of type 2 diabetes

To date there is no proven way to prevent type 1 diabetes. However, the onset of type 2 diabetes may be prevented or delayed, through increased physical activity, healthy eating, weight loss, not smoking and stress reduction.



I've taken a intense course on the disease and it's getting more and more common as the world gets heavier and less active. It is controllable though but you have to work hard on keeping it under control.


Too much sugar, too many carbs. So many people think it's only sugar and candy but pretty much everything has glucose in it. We're all so sedentary too, especially with the onset of the interwebs and gaming etc. 

More exercise, less crap food. 

Recognize these signs?

Signs and symptoms of diabetes include:

* unusual thirst
* frequent urination
* weight change
* extreme fatigue or lack of energy
* blurred vision
* frequent or recurring infections
* cuts and bruises that are slow to heal
* tingling or numbness in hands or feet
* trouble getting and maintaining an erection


Get checked! You just need a fasting blood test to rule it out. And if you're pre-diabetic you can nip it in the bud before it gets worse. I wish I had known...all the symptoms were there.


----------



## Jes (Nov 13, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> trouble getting and maintaining an erection
> 
> 
> Get checked! You just need a fasting blood test to rule it out. And if you're pre-diabetic you can nip it in the bud before it gets worse. I wish I had known...all the symptoms were there.



yes, i've had that problem for years.... 

Thanks for the data, lady! I don't feel I have issues with this (knock on wood) but I do wonder what it is about fatness that seems to be in concert with diabetes. Is it all bunk? Is there a real connection? Do as many people who talk about having it here represent the same number of people in the entire population that have it?


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 13, 2007)

Jes said:


> yes, i've had that problem for years....
> 
> Thanks for the data, lady! I don't feel I have issues with this (knock on wood) but I do wonder what it is about fatness that seems to be in concert with diabetes. Is it all bunk? Is there a real connection? Do as many people who talk about having it here represent the same number of people in the entire population that have it?




If you have type 2 diabetes, glucose builds up in your blood instead of being used for energy. Your pancreas does not produce enough insulin, or your body does not properly use the insulin it makes. To use this glucose, your body needs insulin. Insulin is a hormone that helps your body control the level of glucose (sugar) in your blood. So, the more fat, the more glucose. Oh yeah, there's a HUGE connection. 

I don't think you HAVE to be fat necessarily, but you have to be unhealthy.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Nov 13, 2007)

My mom was little bitty. 5'2 98lbs. Her diabetes had nothing to do with fat.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 13, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> My mom was little bitty. 5'2 98lbs. Her diabetes had nothing to do with fat.



Type 1 or 2?


----------



## CuteyChubb (Nov 13, 2007)

Type 2, I think.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Nov 13, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> I agree with y'all. I wonder about drinking though. If I drink liquor, I still take my medicines even though it is not wise. It is more than not wise, it is going against the sticker on the pill bottole. What is your experiences with drinking while trying to maintain good sugar levels?



Damn I am surprised the Dr. didn't tell you this is one of the worse things you can do for your body..

If you drink you should stop immediately..Alcohol raises your blood sugar and keeps it raised! Doesn't matter what you drink they all use yeast in the distilling process and yeast it hard on a diabetic..Much worse then any type of candy..

I am not a diabetic but I have so many family members that are and were..One of my cousins drank all the time with diabetes and it is what killed him at the young age of 50..So please Cutey cut out the alcohol..

Stress and illness will cause your blood sugar to rise as well..So it is very important for you to stay as relaxed and as healthy as you can be..


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 13, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> Type 2, I think.



Type 2 diabetes is mainly caused by insulin resistance. This means no matter how much or how little insulin is made, the body can't use it as well as it should. As a result, glucose can't be moved from the blood into cells. Over time, the excess sugar in the blood gradually poisons the pancreas causing it to make less insulin, and making it even more difficult to keep blood glucose under control. Obesity is a leading cause of insulin resistance; *90% of people with type 2 diabetes* are overweight. There are probably genetic factors involved in the cause of type 2 diabetes as well. A family history of the disease has been shown to increase the chances of getting it.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 13, 2007)

The last thing I think we want to do is scare the crap out of people.


It's serious but do the best you can. The stress of WORRYING about it 24/7 is actually worse than the disease itself.


----------



## Jes (Nov 13, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> My mom was little bitty. 5'2 98lbs. Her diabetes had nothing to do with fat.



i hear you.

i'm asking in general, to clarify. not an n=1, which isn't statistically significant. 

i'm curious if there is a link with type 2 and fat, and if so, what that might be.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 13, 2007)

Jes said:


> i hear you.
> 
> i'm asking in general, to clarify. not an n=1, which isn't statistically significant.
> 
> i'm curious if there is a link with type 2 and fat, and if so, what that might be.




I thought I gave a lot of information. Did I miss something? :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 13, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> Type 2, I think.



Apparently "thin/average" sized people only make up 10% of type two. She could have fallen under that. It sounds like hers is Type one though.


----------



## Friday (Nov 14, 2007)

> Type 2 diabetes is mainly caused by *insulin resistance*.



This is how it was explained to me, resistance rather than lack of and the reason that losing weight helps to control it is that fat in some way (that I don't remeber) blocks the receptors. As you lose weight those receptors are less blocked and the insulin your body is producing becomes more effective.



> Alcohol raises your blood sugar and keeps it raised!



No. Alcohol* makes your blood sugar drop which is why you're so shaky when you're hungover but food helps. The trouble comes in because when your sugar gets too low your body releases stored sugar to raise it. This rapid up and down is hell on a diabetic and we don't recover like non-diabetics do. I don't recommend it, but I used to know a guy that would bring his meter to the bar with him to monitor his sugar while he drank. When it dropped too low he'd order something to eat.

* Alcohol itself contains little or no sugar/carbs because that is what the yeast turns to alcohol during the fermentation process. Other components mixed with the alcohol can be high in both sugar and carbs, Coke for instance. In my poison of choice (Miller Lite), there is no sugar and only 3.2 grams of carbs.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Nov 14, 2007)

It sure would suck to have to watch what I eat, take my meds and never ever drink....geez. Even one night a week?


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 14, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> It sure would suck to have to watch what I eat, take my meds and never ever drink....geez. Even one night a week?





It's pretty hard on your system but I doubt the odd glass of wine would hurt you.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 14, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> It sure would suck to have to watch what I eat, take my meds and never ever drink....geez. Even one night a week?



dealing with the adverse health consequences of not doing so would suck even worse. 

I don't think anyone is trying to frighten you unecessarily, but you do need to recognize the severity of this disease. I have numerous family members who are/were diabetic and it CAN kill you or leave you blind and force limb amputation.


----------



## Friday (Nov 14, 2007)

The funny thing for me Cutey was that as changes in my diet made to deal with the diabetes caused weight loss (as a side effect because that wasn't my specific goal, just eating healthier) I found myself cutting back on the amount of alcohol I consumed at a sitting. Of course, I admittedly was drinking too much prior to being diagnosed, this is not the case for you. I don't think a drink now and then, especially if accompanied by a meal, is going to hurt anything _once you get your sugars under control_. Of course, I do not in any way shape or form have any sort of medical training. It's just my opinion, but I cut beer out completely for the first six months after being diagnosed until I got things under control and then went back to having a couple beers a couple times a week. It doesn't seem to be hurting anything because my sugars are fine.


----------



## Isa (Nov 15, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> It sure would suck to have to watch what I eat, take my meds and never ever drink....geez. Even one night a week?



Once you learn how to manage things a drink now and then shouldn't be a problem. I have a friend who is Type 1 that drinks (beer or margaritas) at least once a week without any issue.


----------



## Friday (Nov 18, 2007)

Try a Mikarita Missaf. They are a wine cooler but taste like a margarita and are not near so sweet.


----------



## davidlee (Nov 26, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> I went to the Dr. Friday and was told I have diabetes. After the birth of my last child in Jan '06, I was also told my gestational diabetes had turned into type 2 diabetes and I'd have to take pills. I took them on and off for awhile but in Jan '07 when I lost my job, I stopped taking it again. I was depressed and taking care of myself is the last thing I do when I'm depressed. I think in my head I kept thinking it will go away. I know, stupid. I have been feeling so very bad lately and finally went to the doctor. MY blood sugar was 289. All I had that morning was 6 crackers and coffee which was 5 hours prior to the finger stick. He said I had glucose in my urine. He made me feel as if my diabetes was badly out of control and prescribed 850 mg glucophage which I have to take twice a day.
> 
> My question is to those who have diabetes. Is that number really that bad? 289? Is it that out of control? How long until the medicine starts to work? Is this why I feel sleepy when I wake up? Will getting my sugar under control give me my energy back. I know you might say, ask my doc. When I was in his office I was a mess mentally and could barely speak.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your response.



It would have been high because you hadn't taken your meds at all the day before and were probably high the entire morning. Sometimes it just takes longer to feel the effects as your blood sugar continues to rise. Also, stress and emotional things can affect your blood sugar, and it sounds like you were in a highly stressful situation the day before. A third factor affecting your blood sugar is other medication, so the allergy meds may have contributed to it as well. The craving sugar could have been because sometimes when we go high we get hungry, or because you thought you were low, so your brain wanted sugar, even though your body didn't.

I would recommend finding a fool-proof way to never forget your meds. I know how hard it can be when you're busy, but your life is too important not to take a few minutes a day to save it.


----------



## davidlee (Dec 8, 2007)

Hope this help you.


----------

